# Dead Frog :(



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Hey,

Little concerned... Found a dead frog today. I have Borja Ridge Vents...

Seemed pretty fresh, still very limp. 
Found it on its back on the ground of my heavily planted, 100gallon. 

Appears to be a juvie/young adult female. 

No plants, other creatures or new frogs have been introduced in 6mo +

Many new froglets, tank raised. 

I had recently felt as though I had been seeing less of my older frogs... But had not been seeing any concerning signs in how the frogs have been acting/eating. 
I don't see much of these frogs as it is... So it's very hard to tell if things are 'off' with them. 

Humidity and temps are normal and I feed ff's dusted with calcium plus 3 times week. Also a heavy population of springs in the leaf litter. 

Given my feeling as though I'm seeing less of my frogs and finding this little one dead, I'm obviously concerned. 

Unfortunately I wasn't thinking when I found it, and my wife freaked at the sight so it went down the toilet pretty quick...

Any suggestions?

What should I be on the look out for?
Suggestions how to handle the situation??

Thanks!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Best of luck in determining what caused the death. I'd be quite upset.

Before anyone else comes in here to blast you, flushing it down the toilet was not the best move. Any parasites or fungus it may have had just went into the water stream and could contaminate your local wildlife. You could have just exposed your native amphibians to Chytrid.
If you have any more sudden deaths, be sure to double bag the corpse and dispose of it in a garbage receptacle.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Yeah as the water to swirl I had a #@$! moment. Was too caught up with the shock and disappointment of having lost it. 

That and I may have been able to get some insight taking it to get tested? I dunno. 

What's the likelyhood of a parasite getting hold of my frogs if nothing new is added to the tank??


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Guess a histology would be out of the question since the frog has been flushed..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

crested said:


> What's the likelyhood of a parasite getting hold of my frogs if nothing new is added to the tank??


I'm not commenting on what happened to your frog, as I don't know. Just addressing the above question.

Parasites/pathogens can transfer tank to tank, or just get into a solitary tank, easier than some people realize. A drop of water falling from an upper viv, and landing in a lower one can transfer pathogens. A single fly escaping a viv and getting into another, can transfer pathogens. Working from one viv and moving to another without washing, can transfer pathogens. This is why quarantine is best done in another room.
Even if you only have one viv, pathogens can be brought into the system on fresh leaf litter, or on feeder insects. 

I hope is was simply a freak incident and all will be well for you with the rest of them.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Vents usually make good group frogs but thats not always the case. If this frog was reaching maturity, it is quite possible it was a victim of aggression from an established adult.

There are a number of possibilities as to what could have happened. Impaction, injury, physical defect...Sometimes we lose a frog for unknown reasons and the rest do fine.

You may need to remove some of the many tank raised juvies you have in there. Best of luck


----------

